# the baddest snow pusher ever LOOK



## wampler234 (Dec 9, 2010)

i figured you guys would get a kick out of this and i cant figure out why i cant load pics so i just put the link 

Check it out!

http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=153762&page=2


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 9, 2010)

That go Cart thingy?

Lemme see if I can snag it for ya.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 9, 2010)

Wampler snow gizmo?

Stay safe!
Dingeroyte


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 9, 2010)

That is something I'd walk right by at the dump.

If ya wanna move snow, ya needs one of THESE!!


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 9, 2010)

ther ya go thanks


----------



## logging22 (Dec 9, 2010)

Put the bogger tires (background) on it and it will go!


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 9, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> That is something I'd walk right by at the dump.
> 
> If ya wanna move snow, ya needs one of THESE!!



well hell that thing just got stuck lol.... yeah its just something i tinker with just more or less fun than funuction


----------



## dellwas (Dec 24, 2010)

But this one works better http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCqEBdjaXpM




Oldtimer said:


> That is something I'd walk right by at the dump.
> 
> If ya wanna move snow, ya needs one of THESE!!


----------



## wampler234 (Dec 24, 2010)

now that would be a site


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Dec 24, 2010)

This how I do-it!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Dec 24, 2010)

Or This


----------

